Ask HN: Is Aadhaar safe? - xft
======
mtmail
For anybody else wondering "Aadhaar (English: Foundation) is a 12 digit
unique-identity number issued to all Indian residents based on their biometric
and demographic data."
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aadhaar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aadhaar)

------
dhruvparamhans
No.

